# Canadian seeking Oil & Gas Work - Any Suggestions?



## Mor (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello - we would like to move our family to Thailand to work in the oil and gas industry. Do you have any suggestions for recruiters or companies that regularly hire foreigners?

Any advice is welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## Jamie76 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mor said:


> Hello - we would like to move our family to Thailand to work in the oil and gas industry. Do you have any suggestions for recruiters or companies that regularly hire foreigners?
> 
> Any advice is welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


What is your background? If you have no experience in the O&G industry, you really have no chance of landing a job outside of your home country. It makes no sense for a company to hire an expat and pay expat wages if they can find someone close by for less. That is of course, if you have no experience that a local already might have.

If you are just starting out, you would be better off landing a job working in Alberta with a large multinational oil company and perhaps get transferred out in the future.


----------



## Mor (Aug 20, 2008)

Jamie76 said:


> What is your background? If you have no experience in the O&G industry, you really have no chance of landing a job outside of your home country. It makes no sense for a company to hire an expat and pay expat wages if they can find someone close by for less. That is of course, if you have no experience that a local already might have.
> 
> If you are just starting out, you would be better off landing a job working in Alberta with a large multinational oil company and perhaps get transferred out in the future.


Thank you for your reply.

His background is inspection (pressure vessels, tanks, pipeline, boilers, etc). He has 10+ yrs experience. He is currently working as a district manager /senior inspector.

Does that change things?

Thank you.


----------



## Boner (Aug 20, 2008)

you could try the clough site in map ta phut, it's a new processing plant so there won't be much inspection work on it, but for sure there will be hydro testing etc


----------



## Jamie76 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mor said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> His background is inspection (pressure vessels, tanks, pipeline, boilers, etc). He has 10+ yrs experience. He is currently working as a district manager /senior inspector.
> 
> ...


Having a background does help. I hope I didn't sound condescending with my first post. A few websites I would recommend include expatengineer.com miscojobs.com and oilcareers.com You might also want to look at the large multi-national oil companies to start. From my understanding, most of the offshore/onshore jobs in Thailand have been going to Thai nationals and a lot of the westerners have been moving on to bigger and better things elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Mor said:


> Hello - we would like to move our family to Thailand to work in the oil and gas industry. Do you have any suggestions for recruiters or companies that regularly hire foreigners?
> 
> Any advice is welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


Just wondering how you got on, did you find work there. I did work a while in the Thai oil industry but left because it was too chaotic and dangerous. Now I just enjoy Thailand as my home base but work elsewhere.


----------

